# Cali new pictures



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

some pictures of Cali, I will have bear pictures up next time I post 

I'm cute face









I can't wait to work her when it starts to warm up


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

She's very pretty. I love her eyes. What type of work did you have in mind for her?


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

spring pole and flirt pole, I take her to the park wood area an let her run around, i also want to get her a harness so she can do some weight pulling, i will get that once i move to my new house, we will have about 1 acre of land so im really excited


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

CaliandBear said:


> spring pole and flirt pole, I take her to the park wood area an let her run around, i also want to get her a harness so she can do some weight pulling, i will get that once i move to my new house, we will have about 1 acre of land so im really excited


I would be excited too!
My thought would be setting up an agility field. But that's my interest right now


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

she is very beautiful... I bet she can't wait to start working either


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

o when I say you want to work, she gets so excited an puts on a big happy face so yes she loves to work


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I love Pit bull smiles (she looks like one) My Babs has huge smiles, Macy is a the grumpiest Pit I have ever had LOL


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

I love pit bull smiles too, my other pit bull can make some funny faces when I ask him stupid questions lol


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Babs does too, you can see Macy (the brown one) in my avatar pic her face is grumpy, my boy Max (RIP) had some funny faces too he was such a good soul


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

I love the red nose pit bulls because I own 2, I never was a fan I always wanted a blue one, but because of my 2 I now love reds


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I want my next to be a blue, but I seem to get who needs saving when I have room
here is a pic of Capone my red nose foster my son will probably keep








these are my older sons pits, we are one big pit bull family LOL


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

aww/ I want an am bully as my next dog, classic or xl I prefer


----------

